# I am searching job in Thailand



## Micke E (Feb 18, 2016)

Hello

Mike called me 31 years, work a lot love journey. To meet new people means riches for me because to share experiences.

I have worked in the Industry, health care, hotel o restaurant and telemarketing.

Otherwise, I am nice guy.


About 1 month I move to Thailand and need a job. Hope you can help.


<snip>


With kind regards

Micke

Sweden


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

Mike,
The only legal job you'll be able to get is teaching English.
However, it appears that your English isn't very good, especially when you are compared to the many native English speaking folks also looking for teaching jobs. You will have a very difficult time finding work here.


----------

